# wanting to move to florida?



## zoebrand (May 3, 2011)

Me & my husband and 2 young children are looking into moving to florida and just don't know where to start? we own a house in uk which we would look to sell, my husband is a self employer carpenter and i work in a restaurant, any help would be most appriciative! thanks Zoe


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your first problem will be the visa. Please read up on US immigration visas in the stickies and also in most of the posts.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

zoebrand said:


> Me & my husband and 2 young children are looking into moving to florida and just don't know where to start? we own a house in uk which we would look to sell, my husband is a self employer carpenter and i work in a restaurant, any help would be most appriciative! thanks Zoe


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ica/30374-looking-live-america-will-help.html


----------

